

Real Men Launch Paid-Only Apps... - mikecane
http://digitalmusicnews.com/stories/012611realmen

======
shantanubala
There's nothing inherently manly or unmanly about paid-only or freemium apps.
If you're smart about your funnel, and have a paid version of a free app, you
can make just as much (if not a lot more) than a paid-only app. Two different
approaches: one has little to no scalability issues (paid), while one
generates a much larger audience to sell to (freemium).

